# is this a likoma



## brockssracer (Sep 30, 2008)

not to sure what this cichlid is, i think it is a likoma. can anyone help.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, Likoma is an island...


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Are you talking a Pseudotropheus species? I would say no because it has yellow in it's tail.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

No...the body's shape doesn't look elongated. Maybe Ps. Saulosi?


----------



## brockssracer (Sep 30, 2008)

they look very similiar to the ps. saulosi but mine have yellow at the end of the dorsal fin and on the tail tips where as the pic on http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1 doesnt show them having that


----------



## brockssracer (Sep 30, 2008)

more pics










and the female

















really hard to get a pic of her


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Are you sure these are pure species and not hybrids?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you are asking if they are "Elongatus Likoma", the male kinda looks like it but probably isn't, unless it is a poor specimen. The female is certainly not.


----------



## brockssracer (Sep 30, 2008)

well i bought them from the LFS and they had them posted as to what they were but i cant remember it. The guy that sold them to me really knew his stuff and told me that they were a pair of the same species. they are not hybrids as far as i know.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Even if it is a Pseudotropheus saulosi the females are orange and not brown. I would go back to your LFS and ask what they are? Because you got a poor looking species. They are not Pseudotropheus polit because the male shouldn't have barring and the yellow tail. I don't know what they are but I can say this they are not a pure strain.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This is not Ps. saulosi.

I would call the LFS up and ask them what they are, then we can go from there. We will need more than a collection point as there are more than one speices of fish found at Likoma.


----------

